# Determining Breed in a Mule



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Oops!

Picture disappeared. 
Let's try it again.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I may be way off, but could he be part Haffie?


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh! Hadn't thought about that!
Maybe so... I'd call that a definite possibility.
They are reasonably common in this area.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

He could be a hinny. They are shorter because their dams are donkeys. So he will look more like they donkey than the horse.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Out of a fjord maybe?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

